# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF AUTO-UPDATE V12.11

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF AUTO-UPDATE - April-12-2015* * Release Date: April 12, 2015
 Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
 ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
 ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit) 
 You need to download this exe via the AUTO-UPDATE SERVER  ATF 12.11  ATF Plus - eMMC Tool 3.4 (PRO) --> Fixed San.Disk eMMC Detection CMD8+ Problem
 --> Removed CMD1 DEBUG Reponses 
 Added eMMC Firmware for Samsung M8G2YC (KLM8G2YE4C-C001)
 --> This is the eMMC Used on most Lumia 520/620 with Problems
 --> Please remember that Updating eMMC Firmware will ERASE IMEI and Simlocks
 --> Please BACKUP 512MB of eMMC before attempting eMMC Firmware Update
 --> For Totally Dead eMMC, use eMMC NAND Factory Pinout Type C 
 More info for totally dead eMMC Here:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 You can download eMMC Factory NAND Pinouts AND eMMC Fimrwares by  clicking "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" in your ATF Software as well. 
 eMMC Factory Pinouts will be saved here:
 C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\eMMC\eMMC_TP\ 
 eMMC Firmware will be saved here:
 C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\eMMC\Firmware\  
 Added New Lumia Products in Nokia.ini
 Lumia 640 XL LTE (RM-1062)
 Lumia 640 XL LTE (RM-1063)
 Lumia 640 XL LTE (RM-1064)
 Lumia 640 XL LTE DS (RM-1065)
 Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1074)
 Lumia 640 XL LTE DS (RM-1096)   B.R. X-Shadow*

----------

